# The next project...



## Just Jeff (Mar 24, 2020)

As my Hiawatha project comes close to a final assembly, I thought it time to ready the next one. I’ve had this one for a few years now, and when I saw the chrome truss fork for it, I knew I had to get back to this one. I’ve a set of chrome drop centers on the way, and a set of deluxe fenders that will need to be paint matched. A nice chrome Wald #3 stem, and some decent old Torrington bars are ready to add.

Worst part will be finding the correct large chain guard for her. But this should be a fun project.

Here are a couple pics of what I have assembled as of now. And I’ll add more when I get to it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 20, 2020)

More pieces to this puzzle...


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 20, 2020)

Dang I need that chainguard for black BFG it came off of!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2020)

Got some time to mock up what I have on hand today finally. New projects keep getting in the way of this one. Still working on the fenders, and I need to find the fender brackets still too. But here she is in all her glory for now. Next step is to paint the guard and touch up the tank. Going for that original but crusty look if I can pull it off.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2020)

The BFG guard in the earlier pic is safe and sound. It found a home on my prewar Canti project. Still in the planning stages of that one.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 1, 2020)

Glad it didn't get painted...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 6, 2020)

Step one of them blasphemous repaint on the chainguard. But to be fair, it does look way better than the burnt and rusty blue paint did


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 8, 2020)

While I wait for parts to arrive, I had a little time yesterday to do some small touch up painting on the tank. There were a couple larger areas with no paint left. So why not try to fill those voids with some paint. While leaving the surrounding area untouched. I’m pretty happy with the results.
You can see the touch up, but I feel it doesn’t take away fro the rest of the original paint.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2020)

Bought a rear fender for the project last week. Came in today. Bummed that 1 fender bracket was aftermarket, but it will do until I find another original one. Straightened the brackets and the fender as best I can with the old hammer and dolly. It fits the frame quite nicely now. Still needs a little work, but I’m happy so far. Worst case scenario I’ve got a much nicer rear fender that needs brackets I can use, but I’m gonna try this one first.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 5, 2021)

Since this project stalled out while I’m searching for a couple key items, I decided to repurpose the chainguard. I wasn’t happy with the dark green paint on it anyhow. Stripped the green off, and now it has a better suited home on my new deluxe Dx project. Looks better in crusty original blue than the green anyhow. Just wish it had more blue left on the front!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 6, 2021)

Here's my 1941...


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 6, 2021)

Love the blue 2 tone. I hate to say envious of you, but I do love the blue even more than my green 2 tone.


----------

